# TRAINING + DIET AERTICLES,BOOKS,PDF'S



## Daggaz

Hey guys and girls

as i am new to uk-muscle i thought i would make a contribution to the uk-muscle community by offering out my training library to any one interested.

i know a lot of you guys probably all ready have this stuff but maybe for fellow newbies they can come and get some good knowledgeable stuff for free.

some of the books i have on file are like £30 to buy they range from dietary, training and steroid usage to how to get a six pack LOL

its just stuff i have collected over time and also stuff what has been given to me by my friend who is bang into bodybuilding.

I will include a screen shot with the names of files but there is also files containing files like Charles poliquin sections and vince goronda, lyle mcdonald ect.

so hopefully this will be of use to some people just let me know wt u want and we will sort out sending them.


----------



## kaos_nw

Hey mate I got a load too, ill put up a screen shot later when im home incase I have any you want. BTW have you got Rippetoe's starting strength v3? (the new one) I don't know if its 'leaked' yet lol

also carb back-loading v1.0 by Kiefer?

or Lyle Mcdonalds new RFL diet? (the newer version)

Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff

Has anybody got strength training anatomy 3rd edition?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Charles poliquin!


----------



## marts_uk

can you send me all of them, thanks


----------



## Daggaz

Mey said:


> Charles poliquin!


what you after ?


----------



## Daggaz

kaos_nw said:


> Hey mate I got a load too, ill put up a screen shot later when im home incase I have any you want. BTW have you got Rippetoe's starting strength v3? (the new one) I don't know if its 'leaked' yet lol
> 
> also carb back-loading v1.0 by Kiefer?
> 
> or Lyle Mcdonalds new RFL diet? (the newer version)
> 
> i have the rapid fat loss but i wasn't aware there was a new one, no carb loading one lol
> 
> starting strength -
> 
> Cheers


this one ?


----------



## Daggaz

i will have to email them in sections as its to big to send in one a think any way


----------



## F.M.J

I have a few... don't know how to send them or upload them though, it's about 36GB altogether but some of the videos don't have subtitles (deleted the subtitle file by accident):


----------



## F.M.J

I have a HUGE steroid profile book somewhere too (e-book) 800 or so pages I believe. It's an old one though so might be outdated.


----------



## Daggaz

F.M.J said:


> I have a few... don't know how to send them or upload them though, it's about 36GB altogether but some of the videos don't have subtitles (deleted the subtitle file by accident):


36gb :thumbup1: put mine to shame that like lol


----------



## Daggaz

F.M.J said:


> I have a few... don't know how to send them or upload them though, it's about 36GB altogether but some of the videos don't have subtitles (deleted the subtitle file by accident):


36gb :thumbup1: put mine to shame that like lol


----------



## F.M.J

Daggaz said:


> 36gb :thumbup1: put mine to shame that like lol


I wish mate, you have a huge collection of books there! Puts mine to shame! Mine is mostly video footage. Not read many of the books. Most of the videos are training videos which, don't get me wrong, I love to see my favourite bodybuilders training but when you have like 10 videos of different people doing the same thing it's boring! Lol.


----------



## Daggaz

F.M.J said:


> I wish mate, you have a huge collection of books there! Puts mine to shame! Mine is mostly video footage. Not read many of the books. Most of the videos are training videos which, don't get me wrong, I love to see my favourite bodybuilders training but when you have like 10 videos of different people doing the same thing it's boring! Lol.


to be honest i never thought of saving videos ha ha good idea


----------



## Kimball

Somebody could stick an FTP site up to keep these available I could offer, but would have to limit bandwidth a little.


----------



## JCE

Could you send anything related to AAS and dieting to - [email protected]


----------



## F.M.J

JCE said:


> Could you send anything related to AAS and dieting to - [email protected]


The problem with email though is it would take approximately 600 weeks to upload :lol:

I'm running on student broadband too so would take me about 5 years to upload one full book lol.


----------



## F.M.J

I just sent JCE an e-book and didn't take too long, if anyone wants any E-BOOKS from the list on page one just message me or reply to this thread. The OP has a much greater selection though. I will not send video footage though as would literally take the rest of my life to upload on an email. If someone knows a better way I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## guvnor82

iv got most of these got cd off ebay for about 3 quid


----------



## marc2001dj

I'd like "The Fat Burning Bible" if possible please?

[email protected]


----------



## slix86

guvnor82 said:


> iv got most of these got cd off ebay for about 3 quid


What did u search for on eBay.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Kimball said:


> Somebody could stick an FTP site up to keep these available I could offer, but would have to limit bandwidth a little.


I've no idea what an FTP site is...but if it's just a file sharing site, then it's a good call.

Bloody brilliant thread though, some good reads in there. I'd ask for some, but like F.M.J. said, if everyone is emailing, then it'll take ages for things to be sent out.

Anyone got an idea on how these could be easily shared? :thumb:


----------



## Daggaz

Dr Manhattan said:


> I've no idea what an FTP site is...but if it's just a file sharing site, then it's a good call.
> 
> Bloody brilliant thread though, some good reads in there. I'd ask for some, but like F.M.J. said, if everyone is emailing, then it'll take ages for things to be sent out.
> 
> Anyone got an idea on how these could be easily shared? :thumb:


i have just sent JCE about 15-20 files there on dieting and i had to send them in bundles but it seemed to work ok.


----------



## cladden87

can u send me a load m8? my email is [email protected]


----------



## Jimm

Daggaz I would be interested in some please! Where abouts are you in the north east?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Could i have any ebooks you have on strength and power training please by people like mark riptoe and bill starr and also nutrition as well to go with this sort of training.

I would also like any books that you have about AAS , SERMS/AI's and things like that please to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Chris new

Could you please send me some good ones on diet [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## F.M.J

FAO ALL, I found the Anabolics book I mentioned earlier in the thread, 700 pages, probably has every steroid you could think of and all information on it. PM/Visitor message me your email and I will send it.

**Tried sending it, too large for email.**


----------



## Kimball

Dr Manhattan said:


> I've no idea what an FTP site is...but if it's just a file sharing site, then it's a good call.
> 
> Bloody brilliant thread though, some good reads in there. I'd ask for some, but like F.M.J. said, if everyone is emailing, then it'll take ages for things to be sent out.
> 
> Anyone got an idea on how these could be easily shared? :thumb:


Yes it is, I'll set it up and put some details on here, you'll have to PM me for a username and password or it will get flooded with films and crap from the general internet


----------



## Davey666

Here is one that I uploaded 5 years ago. A bit old but some one might want to dl them.

http://www.demonoid.ph/files/details/1166754/12664812/


----------



## F.M.J

Davey666 said:


> Here is one that I uploaded 5 years ago. A bit old but some one might want to dl them.
> 
> http://www.demonoid.ph/files/details/1166754/12664812/


Cheers pal, got that downloading now


----------



## Kimball

There is now an FTP site on 78.32.202.154 obviously of no use until the people with the files upload them first. If you want to use it please PM me for a username and password. Limited to 5 download connections and 100k speed for now. Although I'll try and download the ones shown above. You'll need to download and install the filezilla client or similar unless you know what you're doing with FTP.


----------



## Daggaz

hey i am busy compressing all of my files to be able to send in one go through email all you guys will have to do is unzip it and extract using something like winzip.


----------



## Kimball

This lot will be available in about 25 mins;

03 Things you must know for Mass and Size Gains.pdf 372.6 KB

07 Things You Must Do to Add Muscle, Gain Weight, and Increase Strength.pdf 473.3 KB

10 Most Powerful Health Foods.pdf 5.3 MB

12 Simple Steps to Get Huge and Shredded.pdf 658 KB

13 Secret Exercises Of Physique Champions.pdf 1.5 MB

Alpha Male.pdf 4.5 MB

Alwyn Cosgrove - Strength And Conditioning Interrogations.pdf 1.6 MB

Anabolic Secrets.pdf 546.7 KB

Anabolics 2005 Part 1.pdf 20.6 MB

Anabolics 2005 Part 2.pdf 16 MB

Bigger Muscles (HIT).pdf 34.3 MB

Bill Phillips - Body For Life.pdf 39.4 MB

Biogenetic 2002.pdf 822.1 KB

Biogenetic 2004.pdf 1.4 MB

Blast Your Bench 2.pdf 812.9 KB

Blast Your Bench.pdf 1 MB

BodyBuilding - Secret Exercises.pdf 1.5 MB

Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 1 Training).pdf 1.3 MB

Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 2 Training).pdf 2.8 MB

Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 3 Training).pdf 819.7 KB

Bodybuilding Competition Guide.pdf 1.5 MB

Bodybuilding Made Simple Addendum.pdf 17.7 KB

Bodybuilding Made Simple.pdf 937.6 KB

Bodybuilding - Nutrition.pdf 348.2 KB

Bodyguard Training.pdf 39.1 KB

Bodyweight and Dumbbell Exercises.pdf 2.3 MB

BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Bodyweight Training.pdf 23.4 MB

Brooks Kubik - The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook.pdf 8.4 MB

Building An Olympic Body Through Bodyweight Conditioning - Gymnastics Strength Training Article.pdf 583.6 KB

Building_The_Perfect_Beast.pdf 1.8 MB

Burn Secret.pdf 354.4 KB

Chad Waterbury - Muscle Revolution.pdf 14.4 MB

Chad Waterbury's Programs.pdf 801.2 KB

Chamberlain Bros - 2005 - Charles Atlas - Ten Steps To A Better Body.pdf 4 MB

Championship Bodybuilding - Chris Aceto.pdf 3.9 MB

Charles Atlas - Bodybuilding Course.pdf 4 MB

Charles Staley - The Unnatural Athlete.pdf 2.8 MB

CharlesPoliquin / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

CharlesPoliquin / Charles Poliquin - No Holds Barred Interview (2005).pdf 667.6 KB

CharlesPoliquin / The Poliquin Principles.pdf 76.7 MB

Chemical Muscle Enhance.pdf 1.7 MB

Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders.pdf 414.1 KB

Chris Aceto - Championship Bodybuilding.pdf 3.9 MB

Chris Aceto-Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss.pdf 2 MB

ChristianThibaudeau / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

ChristianThibaudeau / Christian Thibaudeau - The Black Book of Training Secrets (2003).pdf 4.6 MB

ChristianThibaudeau / Christian Thibaudeau - Theory and Application of Modern Strength and Power Methods (2004).pdf 2.6 MB

ChristianThibaudeau / JekyllHyde.pdf 6.3 MB

Christopher Gerriero - Maximize Your Metabolism.pdf 2.6 MB

Complete Guide to Beginning Bodybuilding.pdf 5.3 MB

Complete Idiots Guide to Weight Training.pdf 8 MB

DanDuchaine / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

DanDuchaine / Dan Duchaine's - Dirty Dieting Newsletter.pdf 13.8 MB

DanDuchaine / Isocaloric Handbook - Dan Duchaine.pdf 14.1 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-1-8.pdf 1.7 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-18-26.pdf 1.9 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-31-41.pdf 1.7 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-42-48.pdf 2.1 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-9-17.pdf 2 MB

DanDuchaine / Opus-Contents.pdf 1.3 MB

David Kirsch - The Ultimate New York Body Plan.pdf 5.5 MB

DC modifications during precontest and cutting bodyfat.pdf 52.7 KB

Diet Supplements Revealed - Will Brink.pdf 1.7 MB

Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising.pdf 66.9 KB

Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems.pdf 86.8 KB

Doggcrapp Training.pdf 110.1 KB

Doggcrapp Workout Schedules.pdf 61.7 KB

Dr Atkins' New Diet Revolution.pdf 3.3 MB

Ellington Darden - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf 16.1 MB

Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss - Chris Aceto.pdf 2 MB

Fast - Mass.pdf 241.2 KB

Foods That Burn Fat, Foods That Turn To Fat.pdf 668.7 KB

Frederic Delavier - Strength Training Anatomy.pdf 17 MB

Gear Monster - A Comilation of Anabolics and Nutritional Supplements.pdf 518.5 KB

Gerard Dente - Macrobolic Diet Handbook.pdf 20 MB

Gerard Dente - Macrobolic Nutrition.pdf 2.9 MB

Guide to Intermediate Bodybuilding.pdf 662.2 KB

Healthy Low Carb Recipes.pdf 1.3 MB

How to Absolutely Positively Know When Your Body is Burning Fat (ebook).pdf 333.2 KB

How+To+Hide+Anything.pdf 3.6 MB

Informed Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 1.2 MB

Jason Ferruggia - 101 Greatest Exercises For Size.pdf 663.1 KB

John Alvino - Mass Building Shakes.pdf 111.1 KB

Jon Benson - Fat Burning Myths.pdf 435.3 KB

Jon Benson - Simply Eat Journal.pdf 3.2 MB

Jon Benson - SimplyEat.pdf 1.2 MB

Jon Benson - Skyrocket Fat Loss.pdf 334.5 KB

Jon Benson - Super Foods.pdf 240.4 KB

Kevin Trudeau - Natural Cures - Jan. 2006 ebook.pdf 2.9 MB

Laymans Guides - Episode 3.pdf 8.2 MB

LyleMcDonald / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - A Guide to Flexible Dieting.pdf 678 KB

LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - Bromocriptine.pdf 292.7 KB

LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - The Ketogenic Diet.pdf 695.6 KB

LyleMcDonald / The Bodyopus Experience.pdf 1.1 MB

MattFurey / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

MattFurey / Matt Furey - Combat Abs.pdf 15.4 MB

MattFurey / Matt Furey - Combat Conditioning.pdf 9.1 MB

MattFurey / Matt Furey Exercises.pdf 54.5 KB

MattFurey / Matt Furey Strand Pulling Chest Expander.pdf 125.6 KB

MattFurey / matt_furey_fitness_ebook.pdf 634.3 KB

MauroDiPasquale / Amino Acids and Proteins 1 pager.pdf 528.4 KB

MauroDiPasquale / Anabolic Solution for BB.pdf 3.4 MB

MauroDiPasquale / Anabolic Solution for PL.pdf 2.1 MB

MauroDiPasquale / ANABOLIC TROUBLESHOOTER GUIDE.pdf 319.7 KB

MauroDiPasquale / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

MauroDiPasquale / MetabolicDiet.pdf 2.2 MB

MauroDiPasquale / Post_Exercise_Carbohydrates.pdf 39.7 KB

MauroDiPasquale / Radical_Diet_3rdEd.pdf 1.4 MB

MauroDiPasquale / The_Anabolic_Diet_Mauro_Dipasquale.pdf 1.1 MB

MAX-OT.pdf 657.7 KB

Men's Health - The Secrets of Awesome Abs.pdf 710.5 KB

Men's Health - Total Body Muscle Plan.pdf 1.6 MB

Men's Health - Total Body Workout.pdf 10.5 MB

Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty Nutrition.pdf 14.6 MB

Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty.pdf 743.9 KB

Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf 1.4 MB

Nelson Montana - Bodybuilding Truth.pdf 213.6 KB

Nelson Montana - Bottomline Bodybuilding.pdf 1.9 MB

nfo.nfo 8.4 KB

No Mistakes - Vince Andrich.pdf 3.4 MB

Optimum Anabolics - Steroid Sized Muscles through Natural Hormone Programming.pdf 1.2 MB

Optimum Anabolics by Jeff Anderson.pdf 1.2 MB

Optimum Anabolics Workout Bonus.pdf 1 MB

Ori Hofmekler - Max Muscle Min Fat.pdf 1.3 MB

Ori Hofmekler - The Warrior Diet.pdf 3.2 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Beyond Bodybuilding.pdf 9.4 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs 2.pdf 2.2 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.pdf 2.5 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - From Russia with Tough Love.pdf 5.8 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Naked Warrior.pdf 3.6 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People 2.pdf 4.2 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Relax Into Stretching.pdf 3 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Russian Kettlebell Challenge.pdf 2.3 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Super Joints.pdf 3 MB

Pavel Tsatsouline - Power To the People.pdf 4 MB

Personal Powerlifting.pdf 1.5 MB

Pete Sisco - 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size.pdf 372.6 KB

Pete Sisco - CNS Workout.pdf 726.3 KB

Pete Sisco - Train Smart, Weight training.pdf 1.7 MB

Rheo H Blair and the Secrets of Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 51.8 KB

Running.pdf 1.3 MB

Secrets to Peak Performance.pdf 5.6 MB

SergeNubret / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

SergeNubret / template005wA.pdf 43.2 KB

SergeNubret / template005wB.pdf 40.5 KB

SergeNubret / template005wC.pdf 48.3 KB

Shawn C. LeBrun - 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge.pdf 658 KB

SkipLaCour / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

SkipLaCour / La Cour's Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 1.7 MB

SkipLaCour / Thinking Big II - Skip La Cour.pdf 625.7 KB

SkipLaCour / Thinking Big.pdf 918.6 KB

Stuart McRobert - Beyond Brawn, 2nd edition.pdf 4 MB

Stuart McRobert - Hard Gainer.pdf 1.2 MB

Stuart McRobert - TITAHOWTT.pdf 15.2 MB

Stuart McRobert - Weight-Training Technique.pdf 15.2 MB

The Bodybuilding Truth.pdf 213.6 KB

The Chris Report.pdf 3 MB

The Fat-Burning Bible.pdf 4.1 MB

The Massive Growth System.pdf 963.5 KB

The Periodization Bible - powerlifting article.pdf 28.3 KB

The Power Circuit - Maximizing Strength and Power While Minimizing Training Time.pdf 848.7 KB

The Secrets to Gaining Muscle Mass Fast (A.Ellis).pdf 3.5 MB

The Ultimate Stretching Manual.pdf 4.6 MB

Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding Applied - Big Fat Lies.pdf 502.2 KB

Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding vs. Strength Training.pdf 112.7 KB

Tom Venuto - Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle.pdf 2 MB

Tom Venuto - Foods That Burn Fat.pdf 1.4 MB

Tom Venuto - Measure Your Own Body Fat.pdf 852.6 KB

Tom Venuto - The A-Food, B-Food Lecture - How To Get Good Grades On Your Food Choices.pdf 862.5 KB

Turn Your body into a Muscle Building Fat Burning Furnace.pdf 3.6 MB

Ultimate Guide to Massive Arms.pdf 2.7 MB

Ultimate Sixpack.pdf 55.8 KB

Underground Bodybuilding Secrets.pdf 2.1 MB

Underground Mass Secrets.pdf 2.1 MB

US Navy SEAL - Physical Fitness Guide.pdf 15.8 MB

VinceGironda / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB

VinceGironda / Gironda Gems.pdf 913.9 KB

VinceGironda / Vince Gironda - Legend and Myth (334 pages).pdf 28.3 MB

VinceGironda / Vince Gironda - Training Secrets.pdf 267.9 KB

Weight Loss That Lasts Break Through The 10 Big Diet Myths.pdf 3.2 MB

Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf 5.7 MB

Why Conventional BodyBuilding Methods Suck.pdf 270.3 KB

Will Brink - Bodybuilding Revealed.pdf 7.4 MB

Will Brink - Diet Supplements Revealed.pdf 1.7 MB

Will Brink - Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf 1.6 MB

Will Brink - The Perfect Rep.pdf 1.8 MB

X-tremeLean.pdf 2.3 MB


----------



## F.M.J

Fuark, awesome Kimball, they are all e-books? The file sizes seem pretty small for e-books.


----------



## Kimball

F.M.J said:


> Fuark, awesome Kimball, they are all e-books? The file sizes seem pretty small for e-books.


They are PDFs, just this second finished downloading so not checked any out yet, but all available. Going to ship them off to my kindle now. Just checked a few and look good, some are american quick fix stuff, some proper PDFs and some scanned PDFs but all look good.


----------



## Daggaz

Kimball said:


> This lot will be available in about 25 mins;
> 
> 03 Things you must know for Mass and Size Gains.pdf 372.6 KB
> 
> 07 Things You Must Do to Add Muscle, Gain Weight, and Increase Strength.pdf 473.3 KB
> 
> 10 Most Powerful Health Foods.pdf 5.3 MB
> 
> 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge and Shredded.pdf 658 KB
> 
> 13 Secret Exercises Of Physique Champions.pdf 1.5 MB
> 
> Alpha Male.pdf 4.5 MB
> 
> Alwyn Cosgrove - Strength And Conditioning Interrogations.pdf 1.6 MB
> 
> Anabolic Secrets.pdf 546.7 KB
> 
> Anabolics 2005 Part 1.pdf 20.6 MB
> 
> Anabolics 2005 Part 2.pdf 16 MB
> 
> Bigger Muscles (HIT).pdf 34.3 MB
> 
> Bill Phillips - Body For Life.pdf 39.4 MB
> 
> Biogenetic 2002.pdf 822.1 KB
> 
> Biogenetic 2004.pdf 1.4 MB
> 
> Blast Your Bench 2.pdf 812.9 KB
> 
> Blast Your Bench.pdf 1 MB
> 
> BodyBuilding - Secret Exercises.pdf 1.5 MB
> 
> Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 1 Training).pdf 1.3 MB
> 
> Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 2 Training).pdf 2.8 MB
> 
> Bodybuilding - The Rock Hard Challenge (Month 3 Training).pdf 819.7 KB
> 
> Bodybuilding Competition Guide.pdf 1.5 MB
> 
> Bodybuilding Made Simple Addendum.pdf 17.7 KB
> 
> Bodybuilding Made Simple.pdf 937.6 KB
> 
> Bodybuilding - Nutrition.pdf 348.2 KB
> 
> Bodyguard Training.pdf 39.1 KB
> 
> Bodyweight and Dumbbell Exercises.pdf 2.3 MB
> 
> BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Bodyweight Training.pdf 23.4 MB
> 
> Brooks Kubik - The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook.pdf 8.4 MB
> 
> Building An Olympic Body Through Bodyweight Conditioning - Gymnastics Strength Training Article.pdf 583.6 KB
> 
> Building_The_Perfect_Beast.pdf 1.8 MB
> 
> Burn Secret.pdf 354.4 KB
> 
> Chad Waterbury - Muscle Revolution.pdf 14.4 MB
> 
> Chad Waterbury's Programs.pdf 801.2 KB
> 
> Chamberlain Bros - 2005 - Charles Atlas - Ten Steps To A Better Body.pdf 4 MB
> 
> Championship Bodybuilding - Chris Aceto.pdf 3.9 MB
> 
> Charles Atlas - Bodybuilding Course.pdf 4 MB
> 
> Charles Staley - The Unnatural Athlete.pdf 2.8 MB
> 
> CharlesPoliquin / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> CharlesPoliquin / Charles Poliquin - No Holds Barred Interview (2005).pdf 667.6 KB
> 
> CharlesPoliquin / The Poliquin Principles.pdf 76.7 MB
> 
> Chemical Muscle Enhance.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders.pdf 414.1 KB
> 
> Chris Aceto - Championship Bodybuilding.pdf 3.9 MB
> 
> Chris Aceto-Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss.pdf 2 MB
> 
> ChristianThibaudeau / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> ChristianThibaudeau / Christian Thibaudeau - The Black Book of Training Secrets (2003).pdf 4.6 MB
> 
> ChristianThibaudeau / Christian Thibaudeau - Theory and Application of Modern Strength and Power Methods (2004).pdf 2.6 MB
> 
> ChristianThibaudeau / JekyllHyde.pdf 6.3 MB
> 
> Christopher Gerriero - Maximize Your Metabolism.pdf 2.6 MB
> 
> Complete Guide to Beginning Bodybuilding.pdf 5.3 MB
> 
> Complete Idiots Guide to Weight Training.pdf 8 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Dan Duchaine's - Dirty Dieting Newsletter.pdf 13.8 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Isocaloric Handbook - Dan Duchaine.pdf 14.1 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-1-8.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-18-26.pdf 1.9 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-31-41.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-42-48.pdf 2.1 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-9-17.pdf 2 MB
> 
> DanDuchaine / Opus-Contents.pdf 1.3 MB
> 
> David Kirsch - The Ultimate New York Body Plan.pdf 5.5 MB
> 
> DC modifications during precontest and cutting bodyfat.pdf 52.7 KB
> 
> Diet Supplements Revealed - Will Brink.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising.pdf 66.9 KB
> 
> Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems.pdf 86.8 KB
> 
> Doggcrapp Training.pdf 110.1 KB
> 
> Doggcrapp Workout Schedules.pdf 61.7 KB
> 
> Dr Atkins' New Diet Revolution.pdf 3.3 MB
> 
> Ellington Darden - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf 16.1 MB
> 
> Everything You Wanted To Know About Fat Loss - Chris Aceto.pdf 2 MB
> 
> Fast - Mass.pdf 241.2 KB
> 
> Foods That Burn Fat, Foods That Turn To Fat.pdf 668.7 KB
> 
> Frederic Delavier - Strength Training Anatomy.pdf 17 MB
> 
> Gear Monster - A Comilation of Anabolics and Nutritional Supplements.pdf 518.5 KB
> 
> Gerard Dente - Macrobolic Diet Handbook.pdf 20 MB
> 
> Gerard Dente - Macrobolic Nutrition.pdf 2.9 MB
> 
> Guide to Intermediate Bodybuilding.pdf 662.2 KB
> 
> Healthy Low Carb Recipes.pdf 1.3 MB
> 
> How to Absolutely Positively Know When Your Body is Burning Fat (ebook).pdf 333.2 KB
> 
> How+To+Hide+Anything.pdf 3.6 MB
> 
> Informed Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 1.2 MB
> 
> Jason Ferruggia - 101 Greatest Exercises For Size.pdf 663.1 KB
> 
> John Alvino - Mass Building Shakes.pdf 111.1 KB
> 
> Jon Benson - Fat Burning Myths.pdf 435.3 KB
> 
> Jon Benson - Simply Eat Journal.pdf 3.2 MB
> 
> Jon Benson - SimplyEat.pdf 1.2 MB
> 
> Jon Benson - Skyrocket Fat Loss.pdf 334.5 KB
> 
> Jon Benson - Super Foods.pdf 240.4 KB
> 
> Kevin Trudeau - Natural Cures - Jan. 2006 ebook.pdf 2.9 MB
> 
> Laymans Guides - Episode 3.pdf 8.2 MB
> 
> LyleMcDonald / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - A Guide to Flexible Dieting.pdf 678 KB
> 
> LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - Bromocriptine.pdf 292.7 KB
> 
> LyleMcDonald / Lyle McDonald - The Ketogenic Diet.pdf 695.6 KB
> 
> LyleMcDonald / The Bodyopus Experience.pdf 1.1 MB
> 
> MattFurey / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> MattFurey / Matt Furey - Combat Abs.pdf 15.4 MB
> 
> MattFurey / Matt Furey - Combat Conditioning.pdf 9.1 MB
> 
> MattFurey / Matt Furey Exercises.pdf 54.5 KB
> 
> MattFurey / Matt Furey Strand Pulling Chest Expander.pdf 125.6 KB
> 
> MattFurey / matt_furey_fitness_ebook.pdf 634.3 KB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / Amino Acids and Proteins 1 pager.pdf 528.4 KB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / Anabolic Solution for BB.pdf 3.4 MB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / Anabolic Solution for PL.pdf 2.1 MB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / ANABOLIC TROUBLESHOOTER GUIDE.pdf 319.7 KB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / MetabolicDiet.pdf 2.2 MB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / Post_Exercise_Carbohydrates.pdf 39.7 KB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / Radical_Diet_3rdEd.pdf 1.4 MB
> 
> MauroDiPasquale / The_Anabolic_Diet_Mauro_Dipasquale.pdf 1.1 MB
> 
> MAX-OT.pdf 657.7 KB
> 
> Men's Health - The Secrets of Awesome Abs.pdf 710.5 KB
> 
> Men's Health - Total Body Muscle Plan.pdf 1.6 MB
> 
> Men's Health - Total Body Workout.pdf 10.5 MB
> 
> Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty Nutrition.pdf 14.6 MB
> 
> Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty.pdf 743.9 KB
> 
> Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf 1.4 MB
> 
> Nelson Montana - Bodybuilding Truth.pdf 213.6 KB
> 
> Nelson Montana - Bottomline Bodybuilding.pdf 1.9 MB
> 
> nfo.nfo 8.4 KB
> 
> No Mistakes - Vince Andrich.pdf 3.4 MB
> 
> Optimum Anabolics - Steroid Sized Muscles through Natural Hormone Programming.pdf 1.2 MB
> 
> Optimum Anabolics by Jeff Anderson.pdf 1.2 MB
> 
> Optimum Anabolics Workout Bonus.pdf 1 MB
> 
> Ori Hofmekler - Max Muscle Min Fat.pdf 1.3 MB
> 
> Ori Hofmekler - The Warrior Diet.pdf 3.2 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Beyond Bodybuilding.pdf 9.4 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs 2.pdf 2.2 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.pdf 2.5 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - From Russia with Tough Love.pdf 5.8 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Naked Warrior.pdf 3.6 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People 2.pdf 4.2 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Relax Into Stretching.pdf 3 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Russian Kettlebell Challenge.pdf 2.3 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Super Joints.pdf 3 MB
> 
> Pavel Tsatsouline - Power To the People.pdf 4 MB
> 
> Personal Powerlifting.pdf 1.5 MB
> 
> Pete Sisco - 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size.pdf 372.6 KB
> 
> Pete Sisco - CNS Workout.pdf 726.3 KB
> 
> Pete Sisco - Train Smart, Weight training.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> Rheo H Blair and the Secrets of Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 51.8 KB
> 
> Running.pdf 1.3 MB
> 
> Secrets to Peak Performance.pdf 5.6 MB
> 
> SergeNubret / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> SergeNubret / template005wA.pdf 43.2 KB
> 
> SergeNubret / template005wB.pdf 40.5 KB
> 
> SergeNubret / template005wC.pdf 48.3 KB
> 
> Shawn C. LeBrun - 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge.pdf 658 KB
> 
> SkipLaCour / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> SkipLaCour / La Cour's Bodybuilding Nutrition.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> SkipLaCour / Thinking Big II - Skip La Cour.pdf 625.7 KB
> 
> SkipLaCour / Thinking Big.pdf 918.6 KB
> 
> Stuart McRobert - Beyond Brawn, 2nd edition.pdf 4 MB
> 
> Stuart McRobert - Hard Gainer.pdf 1.2 MB
> 
> Stuart McRobert - TITAHOWTT.pdf 15.2 MB
> 
> Stuart McRobert - Weight-Training Technique.pdf 15.2 MB
> 
> The Bodybuilding Truth.pdf 213.6 KB
> 
> The Chris Report.pdf 3 MB
> 
> The Fat-Burning Bible.pdf 4.1 MB
> 
> The Massive Growth System.pdf 963.5 KB
> 
> The Periodization Bible - powerlifting article.pdf 28.3 KB
> 
> The Power Circuit - Maximizing Strength and Power While Minimizing Training Time.pdf 848.7 KB
> 
> The Secrets to Gaining Muscle Mass Fast (A.Ellis).pdf 3.5 MB
> 
> The Ultimate Stretching Manual.pdf 4.6 MB
> 
> Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding Applied - Big Fat Lies.pdf 502.2 KB
> 
> Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding vs. Strength Training.pdf 112.7 KB
> 
> Tom Venuto - Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle.pdf 2 MB
> 
> Tom Venuto - Foods That Burn Fat.pdf 1.4 MB
> 
> Tom Venuto - Measure Your Own Body Fat.pdf 852.6 KB
> 
> Tom Venuto - The A-Food, B-Food Lecture - How To Get Good Grades On Your Food Choices.pdf 862.5 KB
> 
> Turn Your body into a Muscle Building Fat Burning Furnace.pdf 3.6 MB
> 
> Ultimate Guide to Massive Arms.pdf 2.7 MB
> 
> Ultimate Sixpack.pdf 55.8 KB
> 
> Underground Bodybuilding Secrets.pdf 2.1 MB
> 
> Underground Mass Secrets.pdf 2.1 MB
> 
> US Navy SEAL - Physical Fitness Guide.pdf 15.8 MB
> 
> VinceGironda / BONUS - Online dating guide .pdf 116 KB
> 
> VinceGironda / Gironda Gems.pdf 913.9 KB
> 
> VinceGironda / Vince Gironda - Legend and Myth (334 pages).pdf 28.3 MB
> 
> VinceGironda / Vince Gironda - Training Secrets.pdf 267.9 KB
> 
> Weight Loss That Lasts Break Through The 10 Big Diet Myths.pdf 3.2 MB
> 
> Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf 5.7 MB
> 
> Why Conventional BodyBuilding Methods Suck.pdf 270.3 KB
> 
> Will Brink - Bodybuilding Revealed.pdf 7.4 MB
> 
> Will Brink - Diet Supplements Revealed.pdf 1.7 MB
> 
> Will Brink - Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf 1.6 MB
> 
> Will Brink - The Perfect Rep.pdf 1.8 MB
> 
> X-tremeLean.pdf 2.3 MB


thats pretty much wt i have got there mate must of been from the same download


----------



## Kimball

Lol, I bet it was


----------



## granteth

I am a little late to this party but I am looking for carb backloading. Anyone have anything on that? Thx.


----------



## Ukmeathead

granteth said:


> I am a little late to this party but I am looking for carb backloading. Anyone have anything on that? Thx.


I'm looking for the same pdf too!


----------



## sant

Are people still sharing ebooks? if so I would love to download that list.

I have a few new ebooks to share if interested.


----------



## makalive008

Daggaz said:


> Hey guys and girls
> 
> as i am new to uk-muscle i thought i would make a contribution to the uk-muscle community by offering out my training library to any one interested.
> 
> i know a lot of you guys probably all ready have this stuff but maybe for fellow newbies they can come and get some good knowledgeable stuff for free.
> 
> some of the books i have on file are like £30 to buy they range from dietary, training and steroid usage to how to get a six pack LOL
> 
> its just stuff i have collected over time and also stuff what has been given to me by my friend who is bang into bodybuilding.
> 
> I will include a screen shot with the names of files but there is also files containing files like Charles poliquin sections and vince goronda, lyle mcdonald ect.
> 
> so hopefully this will be of use to some people just let me know wt u want and we will sort out sending them.
> 
> View attachment 82936


Hey I'm interested in any books videos on steroids diets and workouts. Thanks


----------



## Daggaz

Fatstuff said:


> Has anybody got strength training anatomy 3rd edition?


I have got it now matey


----------



## cron121

Got CBL now if someone interested in trade - gimme a pm.


----------



## dadamsuk

Daggaz said:


> thats pretty much wt i have got there mate must of been from the same download


Also a bit late to the party here but would love a copy of these. If you can't send them could someone point me in the direction of the torrent?


----------



## bigtimeswole

cron121 said:


> Got CBL now if someone interested in trade - gimme a pm.


Keen mate, can you link it?


----------



## rickygoodall

Can someone send me a copy of the Carb Backloading ebook?


----------



## rickygoodall

I'd love a copy too, I have all of Tim Ferriss' books if anyone wants


----------



## Jas

Kimball said:


> They are PDFs, just this second finished downloading so not checked any out yet, but all available. Going to ship them off to my kindle now. Just checked a few and look good, some are american quick fix stuff, some proper PDFs and some scanned PDFs but all look good.


are these anywhere you could make them available?


----------

